# How can I get my prescriptions filled during 4 month stay in Manila?



## mrengleman (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not actually an expat but I thought this forum would be a good place to ask for advice. 

I'll be spending 4 months in Manila this summer. My doctor in the US can't prescribe me a 4 month supply so I was wondering how hard it would be to get my prescriptions refilled in Manila. 

My doctor in the US(who happens to be filipino) said that filipino pharmacys would not recognize any prescription she wrote. 

If I took my medical records, and showed a doctor the prescriptions I was taking, how hard or easy would it be to get them refilled? 

Getting someone to mail me a re-fill doesn't seem possible since I do not have any family in the city in the US I live in, who could get the prescription and medicine from the doctor.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrengleman said:


> I'm not actually an expat but I thought this forum would be a good place to ask for advice.
> 
> I'll be spending 4 months in Manila this summer. My doctor in the US can't prescribe me a 4 month supply so I was wondering how hard it would be to get my prescriptions refilled in Manila.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. Best way would be to bring an abbreviated copy of your medical records with a short note (on letterhead) from your Dr there stating your general medical condition and the medications and dosing for each med. 
Once here locate a doctor of the same type eg. Internal Medicine etc and see that doctor. That doctor here should then be able to prescribe what you need. A doctor's office call will cost you only about $6.00us dollars (six dollars). Also medications should cost much less here as well.

Note that some meds available in the States may be under a different name here. Always be sure to ask for "branded" meds when buying or you are likely to get local drugs that are not much good.

I would recommend using Mercury Drug stores. They are nationwide and carry quality meds and equipment. 
You will also find that many meds here will not require an Rx to buy them.

There are doctors and clinics everywhere. However, if in Manila I'd suggest using St. Luke's Medical Center or any other large med center. You can also look online at 
The Filipino Doctor site to locate doctors and hospitals.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Depending on the restrictions of your meds then you should have no problems. Availability of a specific PDEA controlled drug might be an issue but for regular prescription drugs just follow what jetlag stated and you're good to go.

MIMS Philippines is a great resource to find out if your meds or equivalents are available here.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Depending on the med... you will find that prescriptions are rarely needed here. Some medications simply are not available, though (especially decent pain pills). I have been surprised at what the pharmacies sell here with no script.

Some of the larger pharmacies let you search online for drug availability. I know Mercury Drugstore does.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I do agree with Jet-Lag concerning using Mercury drug store. My Philippine doctors do recommend them saying other sell non-name generic. Most Mercury drug stores will sell you the same medication without a prescription simply by showing you medications from the USA. 
Tony


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I would do as Jet Lag suggested and bring some of your medical records and current US prescriptions and seek a Filipino doctor who can write the necessary prescriptions for you.

St Lukes and The Medical City are the two hospitals I would go to. I havent been to St Lukes but I've been to The Medical City in Pasig many times and have been very happy with the doctors there.

Good Luck!


----------

